# Improvement Suggestion



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Not sure if this is even doable or not, but anyway.

It would be great if there was a place (on the calendar?) where tv series premiers & return dates could be entered. Then, either you would get a PM at a predetermined lead time (7 days), or a news item would be posted, or both.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey that'd be sweet. I am still wondering when the new Beavis & Butthead episodes will air, along with the next season of Breaking Bad. Would be cool to get a reminder.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I used to have a Google Calendar that showed premieres for TV Shows, but can't find it anymore.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

We had a calendar like that some years back but the person who maintained it left the site. Nobody stepped up to take over.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> We had a calendar like that some years back but the person who maintained it left the site. Nobody stepped up to take over.


Does it still work?

Could probably scrounge up a few people to help maintain it.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

With the way they move shows around, reschedule, preempt, cancel, etc., I can't see it being valid more than 2 hours out. Even the Dish on-line guide and the various web-based guides like Snap2it and Titan are frequently wrong.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

SayWhat? said:


> With the way they move shows around, reschedule, preempt, cancel, etc., I can't see it being valid more than 2 hours out. Even the Dish on-line guide and the various web-based guides like Snap2it and Titan are frequently wrong.


Always the pessimist arn't you.

Season & series premiers are very rarely rescheduled, preempted or canceled a week out.

What's so bad about getting an alert on one of your favorite shows comming back on X date that you need to threadcrap? :nono2:


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

RobertE said:


> Does it still work?
> 
> Could probably scrounge up a few people to help maintain it.


It was a calendar that we had setup. I suppose I can create another one and you guys can have at it.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> It was a calendar that we had setup. I suppose I can create another one and you guys can have at it.


That would be great. I'll find some conscripts.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

RobertE said:


> That would be great. I'll find some conscripts.


No problem. I will need to know who so I can give them the permissions to update the calendar.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

RobertE said:


> What's so bad about getting an alert on one of your favorite shows comming back on X date that you need to threadcrap? :nono2:


The series links in my HR's always know when my favorite shows are returning


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

davring said:


> The series links in my HR's always know when my favorite shows are returning


Since I'm always butting against the 50 limit rule, my favorite shows aren't always on my series link list.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Since I'm always butting against the 50 limit rule, my favorite shows aren't always on my series link list.


Ditto. And there are new shows I might want to record, like _Body of Proof_, starting next week, and _The Killing_, on 4/3.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Chris Blount said:


> We had a calendar like that some years back but the person who maintained it left the site. Nobody stepped up to take over.


No, he didn't, but he turned more into a lurker than anything else due to time constraints.

Try http://thefutoncritic.com/showatch/ .


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Chris Blount said:


> No problem. I will need to know who so I can give them the permissions to update the calendar.


It looks like something I can tackle, I will start a thread in the tv section and you guys/gals can post in that thread what you want entered, I think you will need to give the Name of the show, network, new season or series premier and I will do the entering. I'll get the "official" thread going this afternoon.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

It goes without saying, that I'm in.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Ok, we are live over in the TV Show Talk Forum. Let's see how it works.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Really like this idea. A couple of improvement suggestions:

Since most of us will be setting up recordings for these shows, the reminder time frames are too small. I doubt anyone wants to be reminded one hour before, for example. I'd rather see something like this:

6 hours
1 day
2 days
3 days
4 days
1 week
1.5 weeks
2 weeks

Also, after setting a reminder, if the go to calendar drop down could default to the current month that would be great (i.e. I set up a recording and the go to calendar below is always on January 2010). Or at least have it default to 2011.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Now if I could only get the entries to count toward the post count.


----------

